
Why Banks Miss Out on Talent - johnny_reilly
https://medium.com/@johnny_reilly/why-banks-miss-out-on-talent-61ee5660ce5d
======
chrisbennet
Maybe it is a good thing that banking isn't more attractive to developers.

While banking is important I doubt it is the best allocation of resources.
Banking accounts for 20% of GDP in the US. [1]

As Warren Buffet once said: _" It has always been a fantasy of mine that a
boatload of 25 brokers would be shipwrecked and struggle to an island from
which there could be no rescue. Faced with developing an economy that would
maximize their consumption and pleasure, would they, I wonder, assign 20 of
their number to produce food, clothing, shelter, etc., while setting five to
trading endlessly on the future output of the 20?"_ -Warren Buffet
[http://wannapreneur.blogspot.com/2007/05/top-10-warren-
buffe...](http://wannapreneur.blogspot.com/2007/05/top-10-warren-buffet-
quotes.html)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Financial_services](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Financial_services)
"As of 2004 the financial services industry (finance industry) represented 20%
of the market capitalization of the S&P 500 in the United States.[citation
needed]"

------
zeveb
I think that lack of flexibility in tools is a _lot_ more important than dress
codes, although I'll be honest: I'd _like_ to wear a suit & tie every day, and
I really dislike seeing dirty feet in my office.

Not being able to run Linux, not being able to run emacs or vim, not being
able to use decent programming languages — those are all very good reasons I'm
not interested in working for a bank or most enterprises. I don't really care
that much about the presence of dress codes.

Are other folks really that different? Would you _really_ choose not to work
someplace that required slacks & button-down shirts?

